# WW2 aircraft training films



## Trilisser (Dec 18, 2016)

As is known, Americans produced great many how-to-fly aircraft training films in WW2. There are also similar instructional films on several Soviet aircraft (on youtube). However, I have never seen similar films on neither British nor German aircraft. Question, did Germans and British actually shoot such films? How about other nations? And I mean instruction films on specific aircraft types, not generic films like on tactics or gunnery.


----------



## tyrodtom (Dec 19, 2016)

If you look a little more carefully on U-Tube you'll find the German instructional films, also there's Russian informational films where they test captured German aircraft.
I think the films we used to see on TV back in the 80s and 90s that were British produced about some of the German WW2 aircraft got a lot of their footage from these German instructional films .


----------



## Mike Williams (Dec 19, 2016)

Trilisser said:


> As is known, Americans produced great many how-to-fly aircraft training films in WW2. There are also similar instructional films on several Soviet aircraft (on youtube). However, I have never seen similar films on neither British nor German aircraft. Question, did Germans and British actually shoot such films? How about other nations? And I mean instruction films on specific aircraft types, not generic films like on tactics or gunnery.



These are some British training films that I like - more servicing than how to fly. 609 Squadron Spitfire I early summer 1940 just prior to the Battle of Britain.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyJiAdMD8AM_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nv2x6RQxFDo_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5__b34cEORE_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUnun6QmVXk_


DAILY INSPECTION OF A SPITFIRE [Main Title] (AMY 1)


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## Trilisser (Dec 19, 2016)

tyrodtom said:


> If you look a little more carefully on U-Tube you'll find the German instructional films...


Links? Are these how-to-fly films with power settings, stall demonstrations, etc.?


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 19, 2016)




----------

